# Foamy gunk in the corner of the eyes



## lucyleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

My tortoise is a leopard. She has bubbly foamy stuff in the corner of her eyes. What is this? I flush them every day. I also put eye lube in them to keep them moist as well. The humidity is at 85. I spray twice a day and she has a good diet. What am I doing wrong? She is 3 yrs old.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like a little more information please. How long has she had the eye gunk? Is that when you started daily flushings and eye lube? What exactly do you use to flush with and as eye lube? Is this gunk just a little bit in the corner of the eye or does it cause the entire eye to be closed and swollen?


----------



## Neal (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you offering her plenty of water to drink?


----------



## wellington (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you using a coil UVB bulb? If so get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi lucyleopard:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?

Usually foam in the corners of the eyes mean the tortoise is being kept too dry. Won't you tell us a bit about how you keep the tortoise...or better yet, show us a picture?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 2, 2012)

My friend had a problem sort of like this she used 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752624&clickid=cart
and it cleared up in 2 days. i use it every other week to keep rocky's eyes clear and nice


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2012)

Every once in a while one of my adult sulcatas get this. I've seen it half a dozen times in the since I got this batch in '98. It goes away on its own and I've never been able to figure out what causes it. I've considered diet, temps, hydration, irritation, weeds and possible toxins, wind and dust conditions. I have not found any consistent cause or pattern.

Still, I'd examine your set up and see if anything is off. My leopards have never does this and neither have my humid housed juvenile sulcatas.


----------

